# I'm going to film groom prep for the first time alone this weekend. Advice?



## DoctorDino (Sep 15, 2015)

So, I've been in training for a few months now. This Saturday we have a wedding where I film all the groom prep by myself. Normally I just get detail shots, man a camera at the wedding itself facing the bride, and then do whatever I want at the reception. The company I'm working for trusts me immensely to get good footage at the reception. 

Last wedding I did, the "boss" of the company followed me around while I did groom prep and got me everything I needed. He said I can have my choice of camera and 3 lenses. I requested a Canon 5d mk iii, a 50 mm, a 70-200 and a 14mm, a cinema slider (I know this is a photography forum, so you may or may not be familiar with those) and a monopod. 

When all was said and done, he said my video was "freaking beast". Cool, whatever, I have confidence in all that. I know my settings and my way around the camera, and I know how to film people. 

What I'm worried about is that this is my first wedding alone. Now this guy I'm working for has filmed a billion weddings, so he can waltz into a room full of hammered groomsmen and handle them beautifully. I have never done that before. He's always there to help me, and he does the majority of the filming. 

So I'm basically asking for some advice on how to handle people, specifically hammered groomsmen. Any tips on video would be wonderful as well. Again, I know this is a photo forum. But with cinema, you basically frame what would look good in a picture and press record, so any advice you have would be great.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 15, 2015)

Would buy them another round or two be sound advice? lol. I'm sure that you will be fine. If the guy has done that many weddings and followed you last time then he thinks you are ready. Just go kill it.

Probably wouldn't yell at them though. lol


----------



## tirediron (Sep 15, 2015)

Don't let them see the fear in your eyes!



Seriously, walk in like you own the place, take charge, and don't be shy about telling people what you need.  If you need someone to move, ask him to move.  If he doesn't, TELL him to.


----------



## AceCo55 (Sep 16, 2015)

DoctorDino said:


> ... Now this guy I'm working for has filmed a billion weddings, so he can waltz into a room full of hammered groomsmen and handle them beautifully. I have never done that before. He's always there to help me, and he does the majority of the filming.


You have the answer under your nose - here's a guy who KNOWS it all ... and you know he does.
I would be asking HIM all the specific and tricky questions rather that from anonymous people on a forum who may or may not have any experience with this.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 21, 2015)

@DoctorDino tell us how things went?


----------



## DoctorDino (Sep 24, 2015)

ronlane said:


> @DoctorDino tell us how things went?


It was an interesting wedding. You know when your boss says "get in that golf cart and film them NOW!!!" that it's going to be a good day.

As far as the groom prep went, it was a good day. We always film the groom putting on
Tie
Shoes
Jacket
Cuff Links (if he has them)
Watch (if he has one)
Suspenders (if he has those) 
Belt
And then him just screwing around with the guys drinking or whatever. 

I think I got some good stuff. I liked my shoe shot; I used a slider to slide in-and-past his shoes as he was tying them. 

I got a pretty beast video of the reveal too. I climbed up this balcony and filmed the reveal (which was before the wedding) from above and the bride+groom ended up kissing dead center in the middle of a beautiful foyer. I love that shot. 

All and all there are some things I know I could have done better. But I'm just getting started with cinema. I can feel that in my brain the more weddings I do the more creative I am getting. I'm looking forward to another one this weekend.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Sep 28, 2015)

I know you already did this on your own and everything but a helpful bit of advice for if you ever face a problem with a groomsman or any other guest or part of the wedding party: always inform them that this is their friend or family members big day (not theirs) and that you are there to ensure that the bride and groom are happy and have the best recording that money can buy. Only a consciously selfish person could argue with that. And noone wants to be thought of as selfish


----------

